# damn! my ocz booster needs repair.Electronics advive needed.



## MRCHU (Mar 15, 2006)

hi i think the pot nob  on my booster is trying to fry my ram.The thing fluctuates when hot,so time for a new potentiometer.Anyone know of a bit i could solder on, as a replacemnet please?


----------



## Steven B (Mar 15, 2006)

RMA it


----------



## MRCHU (Mar 15, 2006)

okay...i think the post said what pot would be a suitable replacement.not what can i do with a bustd thing.....still wanting to know please


----------



## intel igent (Mar 15, 2006)

Steven B said:
			
		

> RMA it



i agree


----------



## MRCHU (Mar 15, 2006)

look if all you can muster is RMA dont bother replying please..Pease i want to *repair* not send it away.Its an easy job.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 15, 2006)

u asked 4 an opinion.

u received it.

if u dont like it, i cant help u.

you own a product that is failing on its own accord and is covered by 1 of the best warranty providers in the industry. save yourself the time, money and stress and just RMA the thing.

please dont come here and flame - we dont need it or want it. thnx.


----------



## MRCHU (Mar 15, 2006)

intel igent said:
			
		

> u asked 4 an opinion.
> 
> u received it.
> 
> if u dont like it, i cant help u.




mate wheres the flame?I asked for a replacement bit,you said rma.You didnt even try to answer my post.I didnt ask for opinion, i asked for a pot part,like one off an old radio or something.

Please stick to what *you* know and stop spamming up my thread,youve p***d me off now and ill probably have no chance of a helpful reply,but if someone does know....


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 15, 2006)

MRCHU ... they were only trying to help    ... but I do have a booster myself and it does get hotter than all get out but I use a fan to blow across it and the mem... can't you just take off the potentiometer and use a multimeter to test it's resistance?  Don't forget that there is an adjustment knob at the bottom of the LEDs but I do believe it is to adjust the LED reading... RyderOCZ is also a member of TPU and works for OCZ tech support you may want to send him a PM ... let us know how you make out ..


----------



## MRCHU (Mar 15, 2006)

Okay, no food and silly non replys = anger i admit.

The knob is the pot, and its crap and cheap.Yes its for fluctuating the voltage but as the booster heats up the pot gets warm and cant do its job.Then the readings go up.i need a good quality pot to erradicate this.and ill see if thst guy has the answer.An rma can take two weeks.soldering a new pot takes ten minutes.And far less stress than standing in cue at the post office.but yeah,i really mean thanks for replying all.ill post back findings for other booster users that may be experiencing similar problems.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 15, 2006)

would only take less than ten minutes to desolder it and figure out what size it was yourself ... or even better look under the pot and read the 10k   instead of getting angry at people taking the time to reply to your post


----------



## djbbenn (Mar 16, 2006)

MRCHU said:
			
		

> mate wheres the flame?I asked for a replacement bit,you said rma.You didnt even try to answer my post.I didnt ask for opinion, i asked for a pot part,like one off an old radio or something.
> 
> Please stick to what *you* know and stop spamming up my thread,youve p***d me off now and ill probably have no chance of a helpful reply,but if someone does know....



Ok calm down, all they're trying to say is, it will be much easier to RMA. You don't have to take their advise, and no one is spamming your thread. 

If you want to fix it yourself, I'd take Urlyin's advice or talk to Ryder.

-Dan


----------



## MRCHU (Mar 16, 2006)

okay okay ive had a pizza, and have stopped bangin on inteli and steve.And Ill source parts during the weekend,after consulting the peeps mentioned.(or just figuring it out)And post back probably pics or sumptin.

Jeeeeez anyone else got anything to add?


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 16, 2006)

MRCHU said:
			
		

> okay okay ive had a pizza, and have stopped bangin on inteli and steve.And Ill source parts during the weekend,after consulting the peeps mentioned.(or just figuring it out)And post back probably pics or sumptin.
> 
> Jeeeeez anyone else got anything to add?



Yes I do .... post back with the pics and tell us how you made out ....


----------



## MRCHU (Mar 16, 2006)

Phew Thanks Urlyin


Edit: sorry to post without having to have eaten a pizza.Im new and hungry in these parts and have gleaned some good info from some really intelligent people at this forum.
Thanks to all

More punishment for the booster.

HeHe


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 16, 2006)

Could you please tell us the resistence of the pot, the maximum voltage/wattage/amperage?  You would obviously need to begin with purchasing one that is comprable to the one you are removing.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 16, 2006)

a picture would help a lot


----------



## MRCHU (Mar 16, 2006)

Pictures you will get.
Ill do it on sunday.As i have to work the rest.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 17, 2006)

MRCHU said:
			
		

> Please stick to what *you* know and stop spamming up my thread,youve p***d me off now



your ignorance amuses me   

my booster also has unstable voltage regulation when hot but i found that a properly placed fan erradicated the problem completely.


----------



## MRCHU (Mar 17, 2006)

Well a fan over my now oscillating pot knob wont keep the voltage straight, as ive already tried. but it is the knob thats broke,but thanks anyway.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Mar 17, 2006)

MRCHU said:
			
		

> Well a fan over my now oscillating pot knob wont keep the voltage straight, as ive already tried. but it is the knob thats broke,but thanks anyway.



Im not trying to be rude, but honestly, if you are asking on help to repair a simple potentiometer, then you probably shouldn't be doing anything with it unless you either are willing to risk dumping another $30ish for another booster.

The main reason for that is, all you have to do is unsolder it (may not even have to do that), measure the resistance at full, then locate another high quality part that is capable of handling the appropriate load.

Guessing from why your asking for help with that to begin with, i'm sensing you don't haver much electronics modification experience, which is probably why most of the people reccomended RMA, which is also the safest route, especially for someone inexperienced and using this in a primary system.

Anyways, do as I said above, and you should be able to locate a sufficient pot at mouser.com if your wanting to go forward with this... a picture is also always helpful  we may be able to point something out you may be missing.


----------

